# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Welcome to the Republic of Srpska

## Imperium Romanorum

*Republika Srpska* (Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian Latin: Republika Srpska; Bosnian and Serbian Cyrillic: Република Српска) is one of two main political entities of Bosnia and Herzegovina, the other being the Federation of Bosnia and Herzegovina. 
Republika Srpska is defined in its constitution as a territorially unified, indivisible and inalienable constitutional and legal entity that shall independently perform its constitutional, legislative, executive and judicial functions. The National Assembly and the government are based in Banja Luka, although Sarajevo remains the official capital. Republika Srpska is home to three constituent peoples: Serbs (ca. 88%), Bosniaks (ca. 8%) and Croats (ca. 4%).

----------


## Imperium Romanorum

http://www.republikasrpskaonline.com/galerija.html

Picture galery

----------


## Drago

Most beautiful place in all of Europe!

----------


## Dinarid

Much love from Croatian Herzegovina! We will both be free some day :)

----------

